# B&L's Rock E Painted Logo



## Ponygirl (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm looking for a picture of B&L's Rock E Painted Logo....does anybody have a picture of him? He is the sire of one of my mares that I will be breeding in the spring to Leah Johnson's (L&M Equine services) stallion, Squire, who is a son of Bar G Rock E.....I'm really looking forward to the results of this breeding, which will be double Rock E bloodlines.....boy or girl, it doesn't matter!!!!

We now have three of the top bloodlines in the nation on our humble little farm....Graham's Little King Lee, Arenosa, and Bar G Rock E......I feel confident in the progress of our shetland breeding program.....whew!! It has taken a while...!!!


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello,

I am interested in a picture of him also, as I have 2 mares in foal to him for 2006.

Thanks


----------



## Lewella (Dec 20, 2005)

I just ran across photos of him on someones website recently but I can't remember whose site it was! It could have been when I was checking the links on the Royal Pony Farm site to be sure they were working - http://www.royalponyfarm.com It was someone who had get of his and pictures of him posted as a referrence sire. Sorry I can't be of more help but there are pics of him on the web somewhere!


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Dec 21, 2005)

check Centeral Coast Shetlands, Thistle Ridge Shetlands, SonAra Acres Classic Shetlands, Eastwind Farm, Verba Shetlands, LP Painted Ponies, Rocking S Farm, Country Star Farm, Ponyville Shetland Ponies, TKW Farm, or Terra Star Ranch sites, as I could not get on to their sites there fore could not tell you where he was seen, to get the links to these sites click on the link that Lowell provided.


----------



## squeaky (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi,

I found this photos of Painted Logo, although I know I have seen him without his winter fuzzies. Here is the site I got it from: B&L's Rock E Painted Logo







Amanda

Edited to make the photo bigger.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 21, 2005)

squeaky said:


> Hi,I found this photos of Painted Logo, although I know I have seen him without his winter fuzzies.Â  Here is the site I got it from: B&L's Rock E Painted Logo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked on that web page.....There was Cheg-Kims Sugar Plum on there too!!!!......She was so sweet, I halterbroke her for Don before he sold her!





Almost tempted me into the Shetlands for a minute!


----------



## Lewella (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey KSCowgirl - I'm hardshipping my Cheg-Kim pony come June when she turns 3.



I have Cheg-Kim's Faire Dinkum, a dun with full primatives, and she only measured 37.5 as a Shetland during the summer and hasn't grown!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 21, 2005)

Lewella said:


> Hey KSCowgirl - I'm hardshipping my Cheg-Kim pony come June when she turns 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






That's GREAT!!!! I remember her too!!! Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Ponygirl (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey KSCowgirl - my pony's name is Cheg-Kim's Kookaburra (we call her Birdy for short).....she ended up a solid color with three short white socks and a small blaze.....good to see a picture of her sire, though, as she will be bred to a bald-face stallion (1/2 brother to Logo).....maybe that gene will be a strong one and the foal will be a bald-face.....my fingers are crossed...!!!


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 22, 2005)

Lewella,

Both kscowgirl and I were at the sale when you got Dinkum............she is the one I had my eye on too. Beautiful.





I am looking for another mare or colt ASPC/AMHR is you come across one. I had a deposit on one, but deal fell thru.


----------

